# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Meet Mrs. Shrimp



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.aquaticscape.com

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

http://www.aquaticscape.com

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh my God! How did you make that photo?! It's absolutely beautiful and so sharp!

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Lucky! She came right up to the front glass
and sat there for atleast 35 mins. I took
adjantage and took as many pictures as I could.

Here's another one...









-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Could you provide us some more detailed informations? What camera/lens/flash etc. did you use?

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Camera: Sony DSCF707
Lens: Standard
Flash: External
Settings: F-Stop 4.0, shutter speed 1/80

Its more luck than anything. Since I don't
have a phototank - I try to take advantage
when opprtunities arise. I've been trying
to take a good picture of an amano shrimp
forever! Finally got a coupla decent shots.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

You were able to take such foto with standard lens? No macro lens, no digital zoom?

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

No, I didn't use any macro lens. Sometimes I
use macro rings but didn't for this picture.

You generally don't want to use digital zoom
for macros. Sometimes you can get away with
zooming in JUST a little and it'll get you
closer without too much loss of quality.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## h317 (Feb 2, 2003)

Ghazanfar,

Very nice picture! I wish I could take pictures of this quality.

Did you use tripod? What resolution is the picture?

Pictures of my tank


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

No tripod. Its only feasible to use a tripod
when the object you're trying to photograph
is not moving all over the place. In this
case the shrimp wasn't moving everywhere but
the angles I had to take the picture were much
easier to attain without a tripod. I usualy
rest the edge of the lens against the aquarium
glass to make it stable.

The original picture is at ~2500 x ~2200 pix or
so. I've resized the ones I put online for obvious reasons.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

Great picture G.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Max Strandberg (Oct 9, 2003)

WOW! Amazing closeup on the eggs!


----------



## zerocoolbeans (Jun 14, 2003)

what type of lighting over your tank while shooting this?


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

The shot was taken in my 46G bowfront which
has a 110W CF on it. I used an external flash
from the top though.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------

